# "Closed" reed calls?



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I realize that it is my old age, but the term "closed reed" being used when speaking on an enclosed reed call really bothers me. What age group of folks are using the term "Closed reed"? The proper term is "enclosed" reed. They were originally given that name because the J.C. products reed was enclosed inside of the call. If the reed was stuck shut, or "closed", then no air could be blown under the reed, and no sound could be heard except cuss words from the customer. So what's the deal?
Confused Grandpa.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich, I understand what you are saying and I am no exception to using the term closed reed sometimes ( I also say enclosed sometimes), but by your terms of use then it is also wrong to say open reed. It should be exposed reed.Since I am a call maker from now on I will do my best to use the terms enclosed and exposed reeds! and by the way I am 63.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've always called them closed reeds. Bad habit I guess. I'm 44 and have hunted as long as I can remember.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm guilty ! And wouldn't it be partially enclosed after all the ends are open.

Perhaps we can all agree on a tubular style partially enclosed, pneumatically activated ? LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, you didnt tell your age LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I use both. I think it makes more sense to people. One is open therefore the other is closed. Enclosed and exposed are much more accurate descriptions. As it always kinda bothered me too. I will do my best to use them. I am 30. It also bothers me that they call them JC reeds. A reeds is only part of the JC product.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Don, you didnt tell your age LOL


Old enough to know the difference and young enough to not be bothered by the indifference ?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I use both. I used to always use "closed" reed until I saw an earlier post from you, Rich. After that I started using "enclosed" reed on occasion. Even now, every time I post either closed or enclosed I think of your post. One thing I will NEVER do is leave the C.O. off of coyote. I'm at "that" age, a Great-Grandfather, where I have developed my own quirks and these younguns just rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well guys, I am still stuck on the original names that these calls were given by guys like the original Burnham brothers, Johnny Stewart, Gerry Blair---- It really shouldn't be a big deal anyways. I needed to rant though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree, it is not a big deal. However, just because they used those terms, does not mean we have to continue using less than accurate and/or confusing terms. I like the Enclosed Reed and Exposed Reed better myself. I will try to use them as often as I can.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're good with that Rich, rant away... I think we have all known at one time or another that they are "enclosed" reed calls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I agree, it is not a big deal. However, just because they used those terms, does not mean we have to continue using less than accurate and/or confusing terms. I like the Enclosed Reed and Exposed Reed better myself. I will try to use them as often as I can.


I mean this with no disrespect. It sounded kinda harsh. I did not intend it too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Y'all need ta just git out there and kill some song dawgs and get over it.....lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it was a very good point !! And the least a callmaker can do is use the correct language. Thanks Rich and I too didnt mean any disrespect, but I may use closed reed once in awhile just to get you going LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I mean this with no disrespect. It sounded kinda harsh. I did not intend it too.


-----------------------------
Well itzDirty, a man could call his cat a dog if he wanted to, but in truth it would still be a dang CAT. I respect the pioneer's of call making too much for me to change the term they used when they named their calls. Did you know that one of the first open reed calls was made by simply removing the mouth piece from an OLT D-2 duck call to expose the reed? Did you know that the first Tally Ho call was made by molding from a small Olt duck call? I have one of those little duck calls around here somewhere.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich I have heard that about the duck calls being turned into a predator call. Enclosed reed does make much more sense to me. Now I think I confused myself.... Did they call the original open reed calls open or exposed?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rich I have heard that about the duck calls being turned into a predator call. Enclosed reed does make much more sense to me. Now I think I confused myself.... Did they call the original open reed calls open or exposed?


----------------------------------------------
When you stop and think about it, the OLT D-2 was intended to be used as an enclosed reed call. Then somebody out west pulled the mouthpiece off to expose the reed and used it as a coyote call. Those old timers were pretty shut mouthed, so I don't know if they were using them for howlers or distress type sounds. I bought one once, and the dang thing produced pretty good howls if you used teeth on the reed rather than lips only. It is my belief tha the western coyote men were using howls with good success long before the word got out on east side of the big muddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good topic boy's, I'm a stickler on using correct terms on many things, those western boys had a head start on the yote calling history as they wanted to perfect it before they tackled the Smarter Eastern yote!! HA !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez..where is OAC when we need him .....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not here soon enough Don, the eastern IMO is a tougher quarry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They may be more wary due to a denser human population base and all that that brings with it (cars, dogs, etc.), but I doubt that they are smarter. That may have to, by default, be charged back to the other end of the scope.......


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> They may be more wary due to a denser human population base and all that that brings with it (cars, dogs, etc.), but I doubt that they are smarter. That may have to, by default, be charged back to the other end of the scope.......


------------------------------------------------
The coyotes in the midwest and points east are much more spooky because they are always being harassed by humans. Folks who believe that eastern coyotes are smarter because of the "wolf" mixture are wrong. Coyotes have clearly shown that they are more elusive than wolves. Hunters and trappers were able to nearly wipe out the wolves, while coyote population continues to grow. If you are looking for the smartest predator, you need look no further than the coyote.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Rich. There's a guy in the U.P. that has more accidental wolf catches in his coyote set-ups than coyotes. He's caught the same ones a couple of times too. The coyotes aren't any smarter just like you said. Human encroachment. Everything around here is cut up into smaller and smaller parcels being turned into strip malls and subdivisions. There are some times I would like to throw in the towel but I'm too addicted to the challenge.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would add that there are less coyotes here also. That lessens our chances at an encounter.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> They may be more wary due to a denser human population base and all that that brings with it (cars, dogs, etc.), but I doubt that they are smarter. That may have to, by default, be charged back to the other end of the scope.......


Mmmm. I see your point--good thing I posted some targets for my exception... lol


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I would add that there are less coyotes here also. That lessens our chances at an encounter.


------------------------------------
Exactly! Scared stiff coyotes and less of them to call. Here in western Iowa, the farms are small, a public road every mile, you can't walk to any hill top without seeing a house over yonder. Now I wonder why it is harder to call coyotes here than it is out west? HOOOO BOY.


----------

